# ps - any clomid success stories



## loobie75 (Jan 25, 2008)

just wondered if it anybody had heard of it working, i was a bit silly and optimistic, thought it would be answer to my prayers, a miracle cure and work straight away - thats not the case.  def then thought 2nd cycle would work,

only got scanned for first month though, don't know whether to try get them to scan me for third lot 

humph can't believe i thought it had worked GRRR will have to put it to back of my mind else will continue to drive hubby mad!!

hehehe 
at least its friday...... luce XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI

There is a "sticky" thread towards the top of this board called BFPs/BUBBs/Angels with lots of the success stories of clomid...here's the link for you to take a look at...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Clomid was first "made" in 1956 and clinical trials in 1960 and since then there's been 1000's of babies born as a result....if it was a successful drug it wouldn't still be prescribed some 50+ years later 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## USFL (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 2 boys 5 and 2 both concieved on clomid and just found out that I am pregnant (also concieved on clomid).

My first two I got preg in my first cycle, this one my second.


GOOD LUCK! it will work!!!


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Luce.  Just remember that all Clomid will do is make you ovulate, like a fertile woman would normally.  So, they say that for a fertile woman it will take an average of 4 cycles to conceive.  So with the Clomid, the average should still be 4 cycles if there are no other fertility issues.  Good luck and I hope it works for you quickly!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

My princess is a result of clomid, best medication Ive ever take


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I got my BFP on 100mg clomid, with no monitering

Good luck hun    

Nikki


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun Mia was conceived on my first cycle of clomid 
the 2nd cycle i got a bfp to but m/c
then i had a few negatives 
then i conceived naturally m/c
then Emmie was conceived on clomid to 
and I'm now pregnant naturally 
good luck 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there,

I conceived on my second cycle of 100mg of clomid (with the use of the instead cup as well!!  ) It works hun, good luck

Sam


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi Ive got a 8yr dd and I'm now having a Lil boy 

My dd was conceived on my first round of clomid and this pregnancy on round 5/6

Good luck Hun

kel


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♥ me 2 you ♥ said:


> Although clomid is very affective in stimulating ovulation , clomid does have an additional unfortunate side - effect it thickens cervical mucas, making it
> harder for sperm to reach the eggs that are released. For this reason the success rate using clomid in combination with ivf techniques is significantly
> greater than using clomid alone
> 
> Although i do know ladies who have had many bfp's using clomid alone


Just thought I'd mention that clomid doesn't actually "thicken" your cervical mucus...one of the possible side effects is that it dries up the cervical mucus but this certainly doesn't happen to everyone...I never experienced this, in fact it was more the opposite ! If you do experienced this side effect then you can use sperm friendly lube or try taking EPO up until ovulation.

I'm also not entirely sure of your comment that clomid used in conjunction with IVF is correct...clomid may be used with IUI but it's not commonly used with IVF.

There are plenty of success stories with clomid, as I mentioned, it's been around for over 50 years after all....clomid is often first port of call as it's far less invasive that IVF, or even IUI, and is a more "natural" way of ttc...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Luce. Just wanted to say, don't give up. It takes a 'normal fertile' couple if the woman is under 35 on average 6 months to get pg, but can take many a lot longer. I was lucky and got my BFP on my 8th cycle of clomid when I was feeling very low and like giving up. 

I know it's easier said than done but try and stay positive and keep hoping. Sending you lots of    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Ive just got my first BFP after my 4th cycle of clomid.  Didnt think it was going to work but here we are BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## splurgal (Aug 20, 2006)

Alex was conceived on 100mg of clomid.   Good luck to anyone else on it!!!


----------



## jentwins (Feb 6, 2008)

I sot given clomid 50mg got a BFP on the first round had a scan at 9 weeks Twins and a empty sac got told there was a triplet

Dont give up hope xxx

Jen


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

hi

i did 6 rounds of clomid - good folly growth with all cycles ( i was private so got scanned each time) but nothing happened, i then had a break for 2 months to be bridesmaid and go on a lovely holiday. Then started again and fell pregnant on that cycle (no 7). it does work for lots of people so please keep positive. i will add that on the cycle i fell pregnant i went on a hen weekend and was very silly s mabe that helped!!!!

lou
x


----------

